# Turning Lights on without running the trains?



## tc_terencec (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to the whole model train scene and new to the forums!

To cut a long story short I started collecting Japanese N-Scale trains (Kato and Tomix). However my place is just too darn small to fit a decent layout in but I really want to give my trains a nice display case to show them in. 

All my trains have LED Headlights/Tailights and I would really love to be able to have these turn on in my display case (of course, without running the trains themselves). How can I achieve this? (I want to display the entire set, so removing the motor/drive car would be my last resort)

Cheers


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

tc_terencec said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the whole model train scene and new to the forums!
> 
> To cut a long story short I started collecting Japanese N-Scale trains (Kato and Tomix). However my place is just too darn small to fit a decent layout in but I really want to give my trains a nice display case to show them in.
> 
> ...


This is totally an option with DCC. My controller even has a button labeled for turning the light on, off, or dimming it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Lights, camera?, but no action*



tc_terencec said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the whole model train scene and new to the forums!
> 
> To cut a long story short I started collecting Japanese N-Scale trains (Kato and Tomix). However my place is just too darn small to fit a decent layout in but I really want to give my trains a nice display case to show them in.
> 
> ...


tc_terence;

If your locos are equipped with DCC decoders, then you could use KoImprobable's suggestion and take advantage of the separate headlight feature. If the equipment you want to display is DC controlled then I would suggest you pull the shells off the locomotives, and interrupt the electrical path to one of the motor brushes in each loco. This can be done by cutting one of the motor wires (and re-connecting it later when you want to run it.) If the motor dosn't have wires attached then a paper shim isolating the motor from the frame, or a brush from the commutator. How to interrupt the motor's electricity would depend on the way the model supplies it. Obviously you would leave the lights connected to the track pickups and wheels. Once this is done the power can be applied to the rails to operate the lights.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tc_terencec (Nov 11, 2017)

awesome thanks guys!

If I go with the DCC method, does that mean I have to get a decoder for each of the end cars as well as the drive car?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

tc_terencec said:


> awesome thanks guys!
> 
> If I go with the DCC method, does that mean I have to get a decoder for each of the end cars as well as the drive car?


No, just the locomotive, unless you want control of the lighting in the cars. But the DCC method means you will also need a DCC command station. You can get them cheap from Bachmann and a couple others. 

IMHO I would just isolate the motor and use a normal dc power supply. Isolating the motor on the locomotive is as simple as a small piece of tape on the motor lead or if the motor is “wired” to the board then unsoldering one wire. This method is much cheaper and leaves you with many power options such as a standard DC throttle to a simple 9V wall wart power pack. Just my $.02.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

The new NCE Light-it decoders might be a temporary fix to just control the lights. They won't run the Loco, just the lights. They are only about $5 each.


----------

